# How Long.



## 1ray (Mar 10, 2021)

How long dose everyone smoke their cheese.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 10, 2021)

3hrs for me.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 10, 2021)

I do about 3 hours here too.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2021)

3 or 4 hrs. No more than 4.


----------



## creek bottom (Mar 10, 2021)

3 hours...


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 10, 2021)

3 to 4


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 10, 2021)

Around 4 hours with an A-maz-n tray using pellet dust.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 10, 2021)

Smoking cheese seems simple at first but takes a bit of tinkering to perfect.  For me, it has to be dust and I run 4hrs or so.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2021)

I run it for 4 hours using apple pellets in amnps tray. You will have to try various times to see what you like best. 

Ryan


----------



## bregent (Mar 10, 2021)

I wouldn't go very long with your current setup. Using a tube with pellets in a horizontal pellet grill is going to create some stinky smoke as you are probably not going to get adequate airflow.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2021)

bregent said:


> I wouldn't go very long with your current setup. Using a tube with pellets in a horizontal pellet grill is going to create some stinky smoke as you are probably not going to get adequate airflow.


I think I would have to agree....


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 10, 2021)

2 hours for me. I would rather under smoke than over smoke. I use a 6" A-Maze-N oval tube in my 3-burner Genesis II.






I have noticed ambient temperature has a big effect on how much smoke some cheeses will absorb. Cheese smoked at 60*F for two hours is just right for my family but if it is 35-40*F it takes much longer.  So, two hours at 60*F and I adjust time from there.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's what I do may be right or wrong but works for us. 4 hours with apple pellets then make sure the cheese is dry no condensation or anything then vacuum seal and wait 2 weeks to allow the flavor to meld and mellow. 
Some don't wait the 14 days but we like it better that way


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 10, 2021)

6 to 7 hours for me, but I'm using an A-Maze-N sawdust tray.  I start sampling one sacrifice piece at 4 hours and try and judge the perfect flavor over the next 2 or 3 hours.  I do a counter rest for a few hours and set it in the fridge on some peach paper.  Bagging can cause condensation, which is not good.  I'll tent it with clear wrap, often with a paper towel over it, again to stop condensation.  The next day I do another taste test, and sometimes I need to give it some more smoke, usually 1 to 2 hours.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 11, 2021)

Hard cheeses up to 3 hours. 1.5-2 hours for soft cheeses


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 11, 2021)

I fill tray with dust about 2/3 when its out its done. Goes approx. 4-5 hrs.


----------



## GentlemanJerk (May 28, 2021)

Most hard to semi-soft cheeses I'll do 3-4 hours.  However, pepperjack in particular I've had really good success with up to 6-8 hours on that.  Done in two 3-4 hour smokes with a day to rest in between.   Gives a really prominent smokey flavor but doesn't overpower the peppers at all.  Also with the double smoking you can switch up your flavors.  I've done cherry/hickory on pepperjacks before and it turned out awesome.  Especially if you then grate that into a mac and cheese.


----------



## Kevin Braker (Jul 17, 2021)

6 hours or until the 12 inch AMZN tube is done.  I vacuum seal it the day after, try and let it mellow for 30 days or more.


----------

